# Three failed ICSI cycles



## Katy_81 (Apr 16, 2014)

Hello

I'm feeling very low after our third failed cycle. The first two (1 fresh, 1 frozen) ended as chemical pregnancies and our last one ended as a BFN although I'm convinced it was a vet short lived chemical as felt very strong symptoms like I did with my first two. 

Each time we get great blasts. This time we had a top quality hatching blast but never get past the chemical stage. We have four frozen blasts and another fresh cycle left so our journey is far from over but I am struggling to find hope. 

Has anyone here had similar issues? Has anyone had three failed cycles or more and got a bfp? Need some positivity. Feeling hopeless and disheartened.


----------



## Carrie88 (Aug 2, 2015)

Hey Hun I didn't wanna read and run. I just wanna say big hugs, I know how you're feeling. 

I've had 3 failed transfers with not even a hint of a chemical.

I'm looking into immune testing now, not sure if you should do the same?


----------



## Hopefulshell (Mar 14, 2013)

Big hugs Katie - it's so very hard to remain positive when you've had such losses. I had one first trimester loss and a chemical pregnancy (plus two BFNs) before I decided to go down the immune testing route. If you haven't already done any research into possible immune causes for your CPs then Agate's guide under the Immunes Board is really helpful. I personally went to see a private gynaecologist who specialised in recurrent mc/IVF failure. It was only then that tests revealed I had a blood clotting issue and sky-high TNFa. Armed with the results of my tests, my own clinic were then able to support me with the right drugs and protocol. 

The immunes board is full of knowledgeable ladies who have been through, or are going through, what you are right now. I'm sure if you put a posting on there you'll get lots of support and advice for next steps. It appears as though you are successfully getting top quality blasts. However, have you had any embryo testing to see if they are chromosomally sound? As I'm sure you're aware what looks healthy under a microscope may not necessarily have the potential to progress into a viable foetus. I think there is a dedicated board for PGS testing. It wasn't something I personally looked into as my immune test results seemed to point towards the cause of my failures. 

Please, please don't lose hope as like you say, you are far from ending your journey. I know it's horrendously demoralising and I took over a year off tx after my fourth failure as I just struggled to cope with the constant dire disappointment. Take time to heal this current loss before rushing to find the answers, as you need a break to get your body and mind in the right 'place' to think about next steps. 

xx


----------



## Katy_81 (Apr 16, 2014)

Thanks ladies. I really do appreciate your replies.  

We are going to look into some further testing. It's a little bit difficult as we are still NHS funded and our clinic does not do any immune testing or anything like that.  I've heard good things about Dr Quenby. Will have a look on the immunes board thanks.  There is a possibility it's the embryos as we are male factor.  It's just so frustrating not knowing whether it's me or DP or both with the issue. 

Hopefulshell - I notice from your signature that you followed an anti-inflammatory diet.  May I just ask what that included?


----------



## donna80 (Jan 3, 2011)

Hi katy81 

Have you tried having a chat with your gp, 
I've had 5 cycles of treatment, 3 bfn with nhs treatment, then 2 misscariages private treatment (one August 15, one Jan 16), I have 1 double donor embryo left and want to do everything possible to make it work, I went for a chat with my gp, usually the gp will refer you for recurrent misscariages after 3 early losses but our gp referred us after the 2 as we can only get pregnant through treatment, I was referred late Feb and have had bloods took and a hyscoscopy and get results today, so it's not been that long of a wait, 
Worth a try, 
Good luck, 
Donna xx


----------

